

What do You think is the Future of Computing Technology? - theGrg
http://linuxhive.blogspot.com/2012/06/future-of-computing-technology.html
Experts have been telling us about how we'll soon 'approach the limits of' silicon's 'usefulness in computing' for years. Where are we now, and what do YOU think is "The Future of Computing Technology"?
======
debacle
The future of computing is in computers that aren't autistic pedantic
literalists when it comes to computing.

Day in and day out, I have to write in a special, blitheringly patronizing
language to this machine in order to get it to do anything I want it to do.

Technology is finally reaching the point where we don't have to care so much
about our cycles. I would gladly give up 50% efficiency if it meant I could
talk shop with my computer in a meaningful way.

